# Midianleitung für



## Jägermeister (17. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

ich hab hier ein Yamaha PSR-200 mit midiunterstützung, eine hercules game Thather xp 7.1 mit midi-anschlüssen und cubase sx.
wie kann ich nun das gespielte vom keyboard auf dem pc mit cubase sx aufnehmen ich hab das keyboard mit der soundkarte verbunden.

mfg Jägermeister


----------



## Jägermeister (23. Oktober 2003)

kann mir denn keiner hlefen?

MfG Jaegermeister


----------



## SirToby (11. November 2003)

*mal schaun*

Kaufe Dir ein Midi-Kabel und verbinde die Midi-Schnittstelle des Computers mit dem Keyboard.
Wichtig ist hierbei, dass das Midi-Out-Kabel vom Computer in die Midi-In-Buchse am Keyboard geht und emgekehrt. Sonst geht nix.
Dann brauchst noch eine Software, die die Daten vom Midi-Port auslesen kann.
Im allgemeinen wird hierfür z. B. Cakewalk oder Capella verwendet.


----------



## svedex (22. Dezember 2003)

*Cubase sx midi auf Mac osx*

Hallo Sir Toby kennst du dich mit Cubase sx auf mac auch aus ?


----------



## SirToby (22. Dezember 2003)

hm - leider kenn ich mich mit Mac-Proggies überhaupt net aus - hat auch keiner in meinem Bekanntenkreis nen Mac, sonst hätt ich mit Sicherheit fragen können - sorry!


----------

